

Why PHP Scales - A Cranky, Snarky Answer - t0pj
http://web.archive.org/web/20050406082632/http://www.schlossnagle.org/~george/blog/archives/269_Why_PHP_Scales__A_Cranky_Snarky_Answer.html

======
dfranke
Any claim that any language that has basic control structures and access to OS
facilities can't be made to scale is absurd on its face. When you say that a
system scales well, you're talking about its asymptotic behavior. Using an
inefficient language implementation will penalize you by at worst a constant
multiple.

------
bprater
Argh, font size. I must just be getting old, I thought I would complain about
fonts being too tiny!

~~~
mynameishere
Fonts can be made to scale by pressing the ctrl key and then rotating the
scroll wheel.

------
ashleyw
I have never understood peoples thoughts about which languages scale better
than others, because all web languages do the same thing - process data and
return it to the user.

The only thing you need to worry about is caching and sessions, but that's not
a language specific task.

To scale any web language, you just need to add more servers to the cluster.
Its the database which is the real scaling problem.

------
ComputerGuru
PHP's scalability isn't the big question. It's not the thing that gives people
pause when they hear there's a PHP project looking for a developer. As far as
dynamic languages go, PHP scales better than most and performs pretty damn
well out of the box. But it's whether or not you can be productive in PHP
that's the real question.

